# How do I earn my own money for my audi tt?



## gagaj33 (2 mo ago)

Today, due to the increasing complexity of mining, special equipment and mining farms are required to become a miner.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)




----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Exactly what I was thinking 🤣🤣


----------



## cb550 (Nov 5, 2018)

No deep coal mines here in the UK now so no use coming here for that. Worked for the NCB 4 years as a fitter underground and could'nt fault it.


----------



## gagaj33 (2 mo ago)

Tutoring is one of the best and easiest ways to make money as a student. You can tutor school students, sets of juniors, high school students, etc. Since you’ve already passed those grades, it will be easier for you to tutor other students. This is where your experience and what you’ve learned will help out the other students and how to get free bitcoin 
Of course, try to teach subjects that you are really good at or have mastered. This might also help you out with your own students. For example, if you’re majoring in Physics, then you could teach elementary or high-school Physics. By doing so, you’ll have a strong grasp of the subject.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Awaiting a URL  
Hoggy.


----------



## edwrai (Aug 31, 2020)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Awaiting a URL
> Hoggy.


Unsure it’s spam?, because it 110% is


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

